# What type of Poly Bags???



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello!

What type of poly bags do some of you recommend? Do you get gusseted or flat? Also, is there a particular sealer that you like?

Thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What are you packaging?


----------



## cpix (Aug 25, 2007)

I use these and they work well.

12 x 15" 1 Mil Poly Bags S-6310 - Uline


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Ed!

I'm packaging single folded t-shirts.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The bags that John suggested should work very well.


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------

